# Starting over... ripping my DVD collection. Suggestions.



## digger69 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi, just lost my 1TB barracuda. Warranty replaced it, but not the contents . So, I'm starting over ripping my DVD library for streaming to my Tivo HD w/ pytivo & streambaby. Previously I used "old school" dvd decryptor and AutoGK to xvid. This was fine as I did a few at a time, but I'd like to streamline the process. Rip/decode/transcode all at once to MKV, MP4 or... I don't need subtitles, alternate audio.

As I understand it, MKV isn't great for compression, but MakeMKV (free) seems like a good choice for DVD->MKV.

Handbrake will decrypt and transcode (mp4/xvid) at once according to this guide. But wanted confirmation.

DVDFab free seems to let me decode, but not transcode.

AnyDVD is $$, but is that really the best choice? I'm willing to drop a few $$ since I'm hoping it will save me days of 2 pass decoding/transcoding.

I appreciate the help.


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

Handbrake works well, but converting to high-quality h.264 takes a lot of time. If you're going to do that, I'd suggest ripping the DVD to a disk image first, then running handbrake on that. I would think that would save wear and tear on the DVD drive.

I started out doing this with my DVDs, but changed course midstream and went back to ripping to mpeg-2. Much faster, and no transcode required. The only exception is I rip subtitled films to h.264.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

May or may not help you, but I'll post what I do to convert my DVDs to WMV to stream to my 360

DVDFab to rip DVD to hard drive
TMPGEnc 4.0 XPress to convert DVD to WMV
I do a 2 pass CBR at 5000-6500 bitrate, windows media 10 5.1 surround

On my 5 year old PC, takes about 12 hours per movie, I just batch them up and do like 5-7 at a time and let it run.

May or may not be the best, but I finally got it and it works


videohelp.com has a TOOOOOON of info if you need it


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I would strongly recommend that you encode them to a format that you can stream natively to your TiVo(s) (Series 3/HD only). Basically that means MP4; WMV might also work, but it's a lot more finicky. See the Streambaby thread for details on the required specs.

Even if you don't currently have an S3/HD, it's a good idea for future-proofing.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd really echo the suggestions of those that say to avoid transcoding. It's incredibly time consuming and I've never really gotten it to work in a reliably repeatable way. You can buy a 1.5 TB disk drive for $120 and if you're only ripping the main titles, fit 300 discs on it.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

If your system has the horsepower, go the MP4 route. My 5 year old PC takes forever to encode MP4 so I use xvid. 

My current receipe is as follows:
1) DVDFab to vob
2) Rename files to episode titles & change file extension to mpg
3) Run winff front-end to ffmpeg to convert mpgs to xvid in batch mode
4) Run Metagenerator to set up metadata.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

1. I use DVD Decrypter to RIP/Copy the contents to the hard drive.
2. Use VideoReDo TVSuite to save the video from the .VOB to .MPG. (takes only about a minute or 2)

This works with those Multiple episode DVDs since it shows the time used on the files.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I don't know of any software that will do what you want in one step.
AnyDVD is great if you need to crack the latest DVD protection schemes, but it doesn't convert.
I use AnyDVD to handle the encryption. When you load the DVD, AnyDVD removes the encryption and makes the DVD act like it has no protection.
Once the DVD is "loaded", I open it directly with VideoReDo TV Suite and save the main movie to Mpeg for the Tivo.


----------



## digger69 (Dec 13, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> I would strongly recommend that you encode them to a format that you can stream natively to your TiVo(s) (Series 3/HD only). Basically that means MP4; WMV might also work, but it's a lot more finicky. See the Streambaby thread for details on the required specs.
> 
> Even if you don't currently have an S3/HD, it's a good idea for future-proofing.


Thanks all for the great replies.

wmcbrine, do you know of any magic mojo to rip/recode in one step on windows (handbrake?) or do you do two pass (dvdfab -> handbrake | dvddecryptor -> autogk)?


----------



## jannlinder (Oct 17, 2004)

fyodor said:


> I'd really echo the suggestions of those that say to avoid transcoding. It's incredibly time consuming and I've never really gotten it to work in a reliably repeatable way. You can buy a 1.5 TB disk drive for $120 and if you're only ripping the main titles, fit 300 discs on it.


Ummm.... reliable, repeatable way?

Ever try Handbrake with a preset? Turbo Setting with Two-pass VBR with Decomb -- setting the average bit rate at whatever you are comfortable with. Output to MP4. Easy and totally compatible with Tivo using pyTivo or Streambaby. ANYTHING else (short of Mpeg2) requires a re-encode in order to stream or copy. That means, anything else takes extra time and *will* degrade the source. Best to get it over in one step using Handbrake or an FFMPEG equivalent. I do not understand some people's propensity for MKV. Sure, looks great on a computer, however, NOTHING can transmit MKV in it's container to a Tivo..

Just wondering.


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

I know the OP didn't care about subtitles, but I do. Does anyone have a straightforward flow that carries them? I don't care much about file size or streaming. Just getting the DVD into something I can push/pull with PyTiVo.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

pmiranda said:


> I know the OP didn't care about subtitles, but I do. Does anyone have a straightforward flow that carries them? I don't care much about file size or streaming. Just getting the DVD into something I can push/pull with PyTiVo.


I won't second guess your definition of a straightforward flow but T2Sami was set up to address Tivo subtitle and captioning issues. It supports both pyTivo and Streambaby.

Typically, I use pyTivo. I let T2Sami convert of one of the DVD title set (PGC,VTS) from a decrypted VIDEO_TS directory to an MPEG program stream without transcoding either the audio or video. Along the way T2Sami will convert either the DVD closed caption stream or one of the subtitle streams into a Tivo closed caption stream as you choose. pyTivo can then either push or pull this across to my Tivo.

For Streambaby, the process is similar but T2Sami creates an .srt file which is the format streambaby needs to stream captions/subtitles. H.264 transcoding can be used on this path as it is Streambaby and not the Tivo that displays the captions : A Tivo does not render embedded captions from an MP4 container as it does from an MPEG2 program stream.


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

jmemmott said:


> Typically, I use pyTivo. I let T2Sami convert of one of the DVD title set (PGC,VTS) from a decrypted VIDEO_TS directory to an MPEG program stream without transcoding either the audio or video. Along the way T2Sami will convert either the DVD closed caption stream or one of the subtitle streams into a Tivo closed caption stream as you choose. pyTivo can then either push or pull this across to my Tivo.


If this works well, I'd prefer your solution to my current one (transcoding foreign films to h.264 with burned-in subtitles). So with your workflow, do the converted subtitles look like most closed caption text? That is, typewriter-like against a black background?

I guess my big concern is how typical closed captions tend to block a fairly large chunk of the picture because of that black background.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

westside_guy said:


> If this works well, I'd prefer your solution to my current one (transcoding foreign films to h.264 with burned-in subtitles). So with your workflow, do the converted subtitles look like most closed caption text? That is, typewriter-like against a black background?
> 
> I guess my big concern is how typical closed captions tend to block a fairly large chunk of the picture because of that black background.


They are transferred as closed caption text based data which means that the Tivo fully renders the results and they have the same look as any other closed caption source. The HD Tivo gives you some control over the formatting : font, size and color but not alpha blending so you have some control but they still obscure some real estate.

If you want them to look like the original subtitle stream, then burning them in is the only way because the Tivo can only handle a single video stream. The main video and the DVD subtitle stream are both video streams so to see the original subtitles they would have to be merged.

My mechanism avoids the transcoding that the burn-in requires so I get a little better over all video quality and better speed but loose some real estate at the bottom. Since I am typically doing for a hearing impaired individual, I can also remove them if that person is not present at the time...


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

steve614 said:


> I don't know of any software that will do what you want in one step.
> AnyDVD is great if you need to crack the latest DVD protection schemes, but it doesn't convert.
> I use AnyDVD to handle the encryption. When you load the DVD, AnyDVD removes the encryption and makes the DVD act like it has no protection.
> Once the DVD is "loaded", I open it directly with VideoReDo TV Suite and save the main movie to Mpeg for the Tivo.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

MichaelK said:


> you run anydyd- then just put the dvd in your dvddrive. Anydvd makes it look like a normal file system. Then you use videoredo tv suite to copy the vobs into a mpeg for the tivo- but it doesn't do any re-encoding?
> 
> am I following correctly?


Yes. AnyDVD runs in the background on your PC. When you put a DVD in your PC drive, AnyDVD scans it, removes the protection, then makes it available to the system as protection free.
Once that is done, you can use any DVD software to do whatever you want.
I happen to prefer VideoReDo TV Suite because it will open the DVD directly without having to rip it to your hard drive first. VRD does not re-encode.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

steve614 said:


> Yes. AnyDVD runs in the background on your PC. When you put a DVD in your PC drive, AnyDVD scans it, removes the protection, then makes it available to the system as protection free.
> Once that is done, you can use any DVD software to do whatever you want.
> I happen to prefer VideoReDo TV Suite because it will open the DVD directly without having to rip it to your hard drive first. VRD does not re-encode.


thanks for the info-

I poked around the website and it looks like for video redo (once I have anydvd installed)- it's as simple as selecting quickstrem fix, picking the vob's on the dvd drive in the source box and then picking a file location for the output as mpeg? Is it really that simple?

I've been thinking about this for years- how do I get my dvd collection onto a pc so i can just watch on any tivo on my network. It always looked like a million steps- this seems so simple- it's awesome.

Am I missing something? Will the tivo playback the mpeg2 off any dvd? or do i need to fight stuff and reencode at times?


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

A few free alternatives to AnyDVD. I can't vouch for how well they work, but since they're free they may be worth a try.

DVD43 works in a similar way is AnyDVD. It just decrypts, you use another tool to rip.
http://www.dvd43.com/

DVDFab HD Decrypter does both decrypting and ripping I think. There are free and paid versions of this tool. This is not the same thing as "DVD Decrypter", which is an older tool that is no longer updated.
http://www.dvdfab.com/free.htm


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

MichaelK said:


> thanks for the info-
> 
> I poked around the website and it looks like for video redo (once I have anydvd installed)- it's as simple as selecting quickstrem fix, picking the vob's on the dvd drive in the source box and then picking a file location for the output as mpeg? Is it really that simple?


In VRD TVS you click File -> Open title from DVD. Next you choose the drive the DVD is in then the videoTS folder. VRD then lists the titles available. If you want the main movie, you just pick the one with the most time. This dialog box has a check box for auto quick stream fix.
Once you open that title, you're automatically put into quickstream fix if you have checked the box mentioned above, otherwise it opens in the normal editor. It really is that simple.



> I've been thinking about this for years- how do I get my dvd collection onto a pc so i can just watch on any tivo on my network. It always looked like a million steps- this seems so simple- it's awesome.
> 
> Am I missing something? Will the tivo playback the mpeg2 off any dvd? or do i need to fight stuff and reencode at times?


At least for me, the mpeg2 files output from VRD play fine as is on the Tivo. I sometimes get a Video Format Notice screen but I ignore it and let the Tivo download it anyway.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

do those "just work"?

I've played with other free stuff before and it's all a nightmare of needing to read 400 pages of threads on 15 different forums to learn what to do. So Id gladly pay to get something that just works without needing to read and learn a million settings to get it to go.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

MichaelK said:


> do those "just work"?
> 
> I've played with other free stuff before and it's all a nightmare of needing to read 400 pages of threads on 15 different forums to learn what to do. So Id gladly pay to get something that just works without needing to read and learn a million settings to get it to go.


I've used DVD43 before and it worked on many DVDs, but not all. It's the reason I paid $$ for AnyDVD.

I don't know about the others mentioned.

ETA: The other reason to go with AnyDVD is the support. It's constantly updated for new protection schemes.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

As long as I have the latest version, I've never had a problem with DVDFab


----------



## lachacg (Jan 11, 2003)

Does anyone use any special tools to handle episodic/TV series discs? What about automating meta-tagging?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> As long as I have the latest version, I've never had a problem with DVDFab


yep. I use DVD shrink 3.2 (freeware) for a lot of DVDs since it makes the one .VOD right off the bat. IF I have an issuereading encryption or file structure then I switch to DVD fab free version and with some updates it has read every single disk I throw at it except for "Leatherheads" though I have not retried that one in a while.

Then I paid for VideoRedo because it is rock solid on mpeg2 for TiVo - have never had a transfer/viewing issue and all files transfer at least 2x real time with pyTiVo.

This 2 step (rip to drive then use VRD to change VOB to MPG) works for me since I do maybe 4 or 5 DVDs a week and do not archive the movies but watch and delete. If I was archiving the movies to a more permanent movie server I would look into MP4 for file size.

I use meta-generator for TiVo and it finds all the movies I want complete info on for family. It is automated in getting the text via searching netflix or TMDB but it is a one at a time process. Also I do not tag episodic shows as that is too time consuming and I know I will watch them in order anyhow nad file name deals with that aspect


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Just ran across a link on Fatwallet about WinX DVD Ripper Platinum. Is it being offered for free until the end of the month. I am not affiliated with them and have no idea how the software is. Just passing info along.

http://www.winxdvd.com/specialoffer/sep09.htm


----------



## kdorff (Jun 6, 2007)

I'll throw my two cents in, as well. For Windows, I would recommend DDMFRip which works nicely to grab the single movie or the specific shows on a TV disc. This rips to a single VOB file (which is MPEG2 and the extension can be renamed to .mpg). Then I generally recommend conversion to H264 or XVID, and recommend Handbrake. At DVD resolutions with H264 / XVID, a CBR 1000 - 1500 kbps should be plenty (no need for 5000, etc.), I think you'll find XVID works much faster, this is what I use. I would suggest enabling "Decomb" and "two pass encoding" and for XVID use MP3 audio at 128kbps.

The only problem with my recommendation is that DDMFRip (a really nice BAT file script) is kind of old, hard to find, and is no longer supported. It also requires DVDDecrypter, which is harder to find these days. The author of DDMFRip (Cheekie_Moonkie) now has a program called "DDTool" ("DVD Demuxer Tool") which serves the same purpose as DDMFRip. I haven't used it but it's probably worth checking it out.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

People are making this too difficult. AFAIK DVDFab and AnyDVD are the only programs that are being updated to handle newer forms of protection. DVD Decrypter hasn't been updated in over 5 years. DVDFab is free and is being updated.

OP wanst to use PyTivo to "stream" shows to tivo. Hard drives are cheap. I can't think of a single reason to transcode the movies.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

Once a DVD is ripped to one or more VOB files, it can be helpful to use a tool to convert it to MPG rather than just renaming the VOBs. MPEG Streamclip has worked well for me:
http://www.squared5.com/

See here for some helpful info:
http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/how-to-make-mpegs-vobs-compatible-with-tivo-and-pytivo-t366.html


----------



## digger69 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks to all who replied. Good stuff.

Currently I opted to rip using DVDFab and then batch up the transcode using ffmpeg mpeg-4 codec. Good stuff. 

Toy Story 2 seems to be giving some trouble though. Handbrake shows "Encoding: task 1 of 1, 100%" but the command line is just stuck there for hours. The mp4 file was crated but is much larger than expected (5.6 mb) compared to Toy Story (1.2mb) and Cars (1.8mb). I tried again with xvid codec and same behavior. Any ideas?

TIA


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Out of those 3 movies, is Toy Story 2 the only DVD that has multiple angles in the video?
I sometimes have problems with multi-angled DVDs.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

So I went out and picked up a 2TB drive and got myself a videoredo trial and started playing. I have no interest in the time and effort to reencode for the time being.

Video redo seemed to work just fine to do a movie DVD- chewed it right up and spit it out where i told it to. And then I went to transfer to my S3- video was perfect but there was no sound? I'm using tivo publisher on a Windows Home Server so it could be that, so maybe i'll go figure out pytivo and see if it can get the audio to transfer. I would have just tried to playback the file on a computer to make sure the audio was in the file but videoredo then decided to lockup my pc (see below) and i got annoyed and moved on to something else.

Second I tried to use it on a Disc that had multiple episodes of a tv series- WOW- that's a mess. There were literally scores of vts/pgc thingies to pick from and there were only 4 episodes. If I added up all the minutes it said than it was a magic DVD that held scores of hours of video. I tried the item that videoredo thought was "the main title" but it choked. I tried some other longer time files and got similar results. Videoredo either crashed, locked up, or more oddly it frequently said it processed ~58 frames and decided it was done and left me a file ~1026k.

So is this still a nightmare and requires piles of effort and i should wait anothre 3 years and try again? Or is there some simple way to get TV episodes and movies off a DVD?
How can I tell which VTS/PGC thingies it is that I want? Any suggestions about my missing audio?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

edited to say VRD doesn't work with copy protected DVDs. It sounds like the disk the previous poster is having issues with are copy protected and whatever process they're using to copy those videos aren't working.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> So is this still a nightmare and requires piles of effort and i should wait anothre 3 years and try again? Or is there some simple way to get TV episodes and movies off a DVD?
> How can I tell which VTS/PGC thingies it is that I want? Any suggestions about my missing audio?


use DVDshrink or DVDFab first to get the TV episodes or main movie off as a *.vob file. Then open the *.vob file in VRD and resave it with the name you want and as an mpg file. Doing the two steps and simply opening the VOB in VRD saves you the hassles you encountered.
I prefer DVD shrink as it creates a single VOB of whatever size from all the 1 gig files the movie is likely broken down into on the DVD itself. I think if you pay for DVD fab you get that same functionality of putting them all in one VOB


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> use DVDshrink or DVDFab first to get the TV episodes or main movie off as a *.vob file. Then open the *.vob file in VRD and resave it with the name you want and as an mpg file. Doing the two steps and simply opening the VOB in VRD saves you the hassles you encountered.
> I prefer DVD shrink as it creates a single VOB of whatever size from all the 1 gig files the movie is likely broken down into on the DVD itself. I think if you pay for DVD fab you get that same functionality of putting them all in one VOB


Thanks- actually someone else pm'd me about using dvdfab instead of anydvd and I played around with that some and it seems to work fine on all my discs so far (although some of the more complicated disks it seems to "chew" on for some time before it is ready.

So dvdfab to VRD seems to work most of the time. But it's still not simple yet- I hate this whole nonsense of copy protection (unfortunately I totally understand why the content owners need to use it&#8230.

I found that VRD doesn't always work. I did maybe 4 discs just fine. Then I used DVDFab to rip "beauty and the beast enchanted Christmas" to my PC. Got the 4 vobs that made the whole ~1:10 movie. Plays fine in the dvd player software on my pc. But when I try to get VRD to takes those 4 vobs and output a single mpg it insisted on making a single ~4 minute file that was basically the opening screen and then the closing credits. I tried it a pile of time. Then instead of "open dvd" I tried VRD's feature to add vob after vob manually. So I did that and added all 4 and it thought it wzas going to make a ~1:05 minute file out of that (some how it decided that it didn't like 6 minutes- laughing). But even then when I told it to do it's thing it still came up with the same 4 minute file of opening screen and then credits.

So then I download streamclip as suggested at the pytivo forums and that worked perfectly and gave me the correct ~1:10 that the movie really is.

I also noticed that streamclip seems like it can reencode in MP4 in case I want to shrink any files up and make them into protable files for kids nano's or my cell phone?

So is streamclip better than VRD for this? Or will it also work on most things but then choke on a few so that I have to have both VRS and streamclip in my "arsenal"?

(Also I happen to remember that there was something off about the enchanted Christmas disk when it came out years and years ago- if I remember it wouldn't play in certain dvd players - so is it just this is the 1:1,000,000 bad disk?)


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Most of the DVD rip programs have an option to just rip the movie. That option makes your life easier. Obviously not an option for DVDs with multiple episodes.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.winxdvd.com/specialoffer/sep09.htm

Free til the end of the month.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> http://www.winxdvd.com/specialoffer/sep09.htm
> 
> Free til the end of the month.


thanks for the link- all the different choices give me a headache- laughing.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> thanks for the link- all the different choices give me a headache- laughing.


I've used this and it looks good. It has presets for quite a few devices including mpeg2. I've noticed on the mpeg2 rip it also compresses the video, which is good if you are storing the DVD's on a fat32 drive. My rips in the past have been more than 4GB in size and since fat32 doesn't support files larger than that, a program that auto compresses the video is good. I have *not* tried to play the files back on a TiVo yet as I'm in the process of getting Galleon running again.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

MichaelK said:


> I found that VRD doesn't always work. I did maybe 4 discs just fine. Then I used DVDFab to rip "beauty and the beast enchanted Christmas" to my PC. Got the 4 vobs that made the whole ~1:10 movie. Plays fine in the dvd player software on my pc. But when I try to get VRD to takes those 4 vobs and output a single mpg it insisted on making a single ~4 minute file that was basically the opening screen and then the closing credits. I tried it a pile of time. Then instead of "open dvd" I tried VRD's feature to add vob after vob manually. So I did that and added all 4 and it thought it wzas going to make a ~1:05 minute file out of that (some how it decided that it didn't like 6 minutes- laughing). But even then when I told it to do it's thing it still came up with the same 4 minute file of opening screen and then credits.
> 
> (Also I happen to remember that there was something off about the enchanted Christmas disk when it came out years and years ago- if I remember it wouldn't play in certain dvd players - so is it just this is the 1:1,000,000 bad disk?)


I don't know from personal experience, but I've read that Disney DVDs are the worst (or best, depending on your view) when it comes to copy protection.
I think they use all available schemes while other studios don't bother.
It wouldn't surprise me that Disney probably came up with a protection scheme that old, out of date DVD players choked on.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

steve614 said:


> I don't know from personal experience, but I've read that Disney DVDs are the worst (or best, depending on your view) when it comes to copy protection.
> I think they use all available schemes while other studios don't bother.
> It wouldn't surprise me that Disney probably came up with a protection scheme that old, out of date DVD players choked on.


actually it was so ugly that players that were more or less current at the time the dvd came out choked on it. It was maybe 8 years ago when i bought the thing and it didn't play on my player at the time which was newish. I forget the details but i think they even let me exchange the disc at a disney store for an updated version that did play on that player- interestingly it's years and years old and still is stumbing VRD.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You might've noticed that Disney doesn't license the official "DVD" logo for their discs, like everyone else does. Instead they always refer to it as "Disney DVD", as though it were a separate technology.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

gotta love the mouse...


----------



## snarler (Feb 4, 2009)

Could always buy a 400 DVD changer and load all your discs into it


----------



## noseph (Oct 13, 2003)

DVDFab does have the option of outputting a single vob. When I get home tonight I will post the settings.

I have a 400 disk Sony DVD Changer, howerver I prefer to watch my movies streamed to TiVo.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

snarler said:


> Could always buy a 400 DVD changer and load all your discs into it


Ugh. Another device in my device ridden entertainment center. Sorry, no thanks.


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> You might've noticed that Disney doesn't license the official "DVD" logo for their discs, like everyone else does. Instead they always refer to it as "Disney DVD", as though it were a separate technology.


I imagine (having ripped some legally purchased Disney DVDs) one reason for this is so they can then play fast and loose with the DVD spec.

Of course other companies do that anyway, even with the official DVD logo; so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

noseph said:


> DVDFab does have the option of outputting a single vob. When I get home tonight I will post the settings.
> 
> I have a 400 disk Sony DVD Changer, howerver I prefer to watch my movies streamed to TiVo.


any luck on the settings for DVD fab to output just one *.vob instead of multiple ones for a movie?
And is that the paid for version of the freeware version?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> any luck on the settings for DVD fab to output just one *.vob instead of multiple ones for a movie?
> And is that the paid for version of the freeware version?


Saving just the movie makes the most sense.

I don't see the need for that option. Don't (directly) open the *.vob in VRD. Ignore the open video button.

From the file (drop down) menu select the option to Open Title from DVD. QSF might be necessary, it depends on which audio track you want to use.


----------



## noseph (Oct 13, 2003)

Sorry I had forgot that I was going to check on those settings. From memory I believe the settings to get a single vob are under DVD to Mobil configuration settings where you select VOB as the device.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

The free version of DVDFab doesn't generally include the DVD to mobile option. I don't think the free version of DVDFab has the option to save a single vob. VRD users don't need that option.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

Mpeg Streamclip will also take multiple VOBs as input, and output to a single MPG. So if you are going to use that tool to convert to MPG, it doesn't really matter if you rip to multiple VOBs.


----------



## noseph (Oct 13, 2003)

You are correct the FREE DVDFab Decrypter does not support DVD to Mobile, however the full DVDFab does have a fully functional 30 day trial. I also believe it is always on sale, so you don't need to buy today.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

there's some blurb in stream clip's help that it can't handle 5.1 but rather it makes 2 channel. 

Is that just for transcoding? Can I safely use it to take a stack of VOB's and output an mpeg while keeping the 5.1 audio intact?


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

/bump
I would like to register a copy of DVDFab, however there all these different options.
I thought it used to be one product-fits all type thing.
Did it change?
Do I have to pay for DVDFab and then DVD>Mobile as well?


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

jilter said:


> /bump
> I would like to register a copy of DVDFab, however there all these different options.
> I thought it used to be one product-fits all type thing.
> Did it change?
> Do I have to pay for DVDFab and then DVD>Mobile as well?


Yes, it used to be an all in one product but now includes multiple components. Here are some details on purchase options: http://www.dvdfab.net/en/manual/introduction/Purchase-Options.


----------

